# The best movie swordfights...



## pankration (Jan 17, 2007)

Go to my e-zine www.fightingbest.com to see which movie swordfights I believe to be the best. Check out the other stuff and let me know what you think. Both of my sites are also listed below.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2007)

Off the top of my head I recall some of the best CHOREOGRAPHED sword fights ... 

Final fight between Kurgan and McLoed in the original Highlander.

Final fight in  Tsubaki Sanjûrô (1962) the fight only lasted maybe two or three seconds after the swords were drawn but it was a brilliantly executed move. 

Almost any of the other Kurosawa samurai movies. All of them clearly given attention to detail, accuracy and choreography. 

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) and the Sheriff of Nottingham (Basil Rathbone). 

Captian Blood (Flynn)

Zeffernilli's Romeo and Juliet (fights between Tybalt and Romeo and Tybalt and Mercutio were well done).

Gladitator (Crowe and Pheonix)

Several fights during Braveheart

The list can be endless.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't seen one yet.  Years ago I could have answered it with a few. But now I can't say they look realistic by any stretch of my imagination.   I have not seen all of them, but the ones I have seen are not impressive in the least IMO.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 18, 2007)

_The Princess Bride_, the fight between Wesley in the guise of The Dread Pirate Roberts, and Inigo Montoya.  

I'm not left handed!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 18, 2007)

Arthur vs the black knight - Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 18, 2007)

Andrew that's a classic!  The Classic!  

There is some good sword play in Rob Roy


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2007)

The Duellists

Rob Roy (final fight)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon - Duel between Zang Zhi and Michelle Yeoh


----------



## jazkiljok (Jan 24, 2007)

he's got some good picks (Lester's 3 Musketeers my all time fav)  but he left out another Robin tale, (also directed by Richard Lester)-- Robin and Marion-- sean connery and robert shaw deliver a balls out final fight to the death scene that is both realistic, poignant and desparate in ways one never sees in  men in armor movies past or present.

i also think Danny Kaye and Basil Rathbone in The Court Jester ranks high up on the list of great fight scenes-- in the comedy class he has-- Kaye vs Robert Middleton in the joust scene is also classic.


----------

